# Jolyne's Bizarre graphics shop



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

*CLOSED*
​- I literally do anything except draw you stuff personally or manga colouring's which I may do in the future. I love specifics, the more specific you are on effects/anything the better shit you'll get

Avatars/Signatures
Sets
Gif work/Animated shit
Renders
Redraws(Removal of text on images, adding undrawn parts but I can decline if too complex)
banners
fucking anything really 
-USE THE REQUEST FORMAT
-Limit of 2 items per request but there isn't a limit to how often you can request 
-The time of your request will depend on the complexity of it, most things I'll take 1-3 days
-Rep me; you can credit if you want, don't care too much about credit.
-Don't spam
-I won't post anything in the giveaways at a later date
-Turn sigs off
-100 posts min ​
​ - *Type*: Avatar/Set/Banner/gif/whatever you want
- *Render/Stock*: I like HQ and I like already rendered shit. I don't mind if they're not. 
- *Size*: e.g. 500 x 200 
- *Text*: Whatever you want written
- *Other specifications*: (THIS IS AN IMPORTANT PART) I LOVE SPECIFICS. I make a lot of things with c4ds/pngs (check sig examples) so if you want something specific or don't want them, please say. More specific you are then you'll get better shit. Otherwise, I'm doing what I think looks nice.​


*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 






















*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 




I'll add more soon, but they'll generally be more edited than the shit I post in the giveaway






*Looking for Worker-kun, pm me*


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes ultear-chan opened a shop 

Brb finding stock to request


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

okay got some stocks 





wasn't sure what the request limit is but if it's 2, just do the first 2 pls.
all 175x250
no border
don't have any specifics just do what your heart tells you to 

thanks~


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

they're perfect 

although for the first and second one, could you exclude the white scattered dots if you don't mind?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> they're perfect
> 
> although for the first and second one, could you exclude the white scattered dots if you don't mind?


Hopefully this is better


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

Do you do wallpapers by any chance?

Type: Set
Render:  and  (you can choose which to use for what)
Size: Avi - 175 x 250; Sig - 500 x 250
Text: Oshino Shinobu (on the sig)
Theme: Cute, Elegant, Vibrant
Other Specs: Can I Get The Text Like In Your Title But Colours Like The Set/Render; No Borders

Sankyuu Ul-sama.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

they're great, thanks a lot 

+rep but 24'd atm.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 22, 2015)

- Type: Set
- Render/Stock:

- Size: avy- 150 x 200 sig-big enough to show the white hands and Tobirama's body. Would prefer more resizing than cutting.
- Text: None
- Other specifications(THIS IS AN IMPORTANT PART): Whatever looks good. I trust you.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

Josuke said:


> they're great, thanks a lot
> 
> +rep but 24'd atm.





GIORNO said:


> Do you do wallpapers by any chance?
> 
> Type: Set
> Render:  and  (you can choose which to use for what)
> ...


I got you man

And sure, I can do wallpapers.


Revy said:


> - Type: Set
> - Render/Stock:
> 
> - Size: avy- 150 x 200 sig-big enough to show the white hands and Tobirama's body. Would prefer more resizing than cutting.
> ...


Sure, both will be done by tomorrow morning latest if not tonight


----------



## Arcana (Jun 22, 2015)

-Type: Ava
-Rrender/Stock: 

can you take out the text 
-Size: 150x200 both of them
-Text: none
-Specifications: Vibrant and colorful play with the effects

take your time


----------



## kyochi (Jun 22, 2015)

finally 

make me a   

specifics: it needs to look cute


----------



## Sunako (Jun 23, 2015)

- Type: Set
- Render/Stock: 
- Size: 150x200 av
- Other specifications: whatever looks good


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2015)

Arcana said:


> -Type: Ava
> -Rrender/Stock:
> 
> can you take out the text
> ...





suga said:


> finally
> 
> make me a
> 
> specifics: it needs to look cute





Sunako said:


> - Type: Set
> - Render/Stock:
> - Size: 150x200 av
> - Other specifications: whatever looks good


Sure, getting everything done this morning


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Do you do wallpapers by any chance?
> 
> Type: Set
> Render:  and  (you can choose which to use for what)
> ...


Lemme know if you want it redone, cute isn't my forte 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



you asked for big avas but made a small in case








Revy said:


> - Type: Set
> - Render/Stock:
> 
> - Size: avy- 150 x 200 sig-big enough to show the white hands and Tobirama's body. Would prefer more resizing than cutting.
> ...



This okay? if you want edits or it redone just ask 
I also made a couple different sizes for the sig

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Getting others done soon.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Lemme know if you want it redone, cute isn't my forte





I'll rep ASAP homes.

You da besso. 



Could you make the font just a slight tad bigger though, I find it a little hard to read. :33


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 23, 2015)

The sig is perf.

But can you make the avy not so blue so I can see the red in his eyes and color of his face.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I'll rep ASAP homes.
> 
> You da besso.
> 
> ...


Hopefully that's better man 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Also Alt avatar






Revy said:


> The sig is perf.
> 
> But can you make the avy not so blue so I can see the red in his eyes and color of his face.


Ah sorry, I tried to make it matching, will get rid of the blue now :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Hopefully that's better man
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well I feel dumb now, I actually meant could you make the inside bolder/thicker.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2015)

Ulty opened a shop?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2015)

Think you can make something pretty out of ? 

Just an avy


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2015)

Revy said:


> The sig is perf.
> 
> But can you make the avy not so blue so I can see the red in his eyes and color of his face.




is this okay?


GIORNO said:


> Well I feel dumb now, I actually meant could you make the inside bolder/thicker.



Oh kek here you go, I can't make it much thicker, the font is quite thin 





Fenrir said:


> Ulty opened a shop?





Fenrir said:


> Think you can make something pretty out of ?
> 
> Just an avy




added to the list, won't be long.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> is this okay?



Yep.

Thanks again,will rep you a second time when I can.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 23, 2015)

where is my avatar


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2015)

suga said:


> where is my avatar



real life activites taking up my time 

How are any of these? want redone?

*Spoiler*: __ 








To do-
Arcana
Sunako
Fen

Doing these now


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> added to the list, won't be long.



danke


----------



## kyochi (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> real life activites taking up my time
> 
> How are any of these? want redone?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



nah, they look amazinggggg  I will be requesting in this shoppe every day from now on so u better be ready


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 23, 2015)

ava pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2015)

Type: Wallpaper
Render: 
Size: 1680 x 1050
Text: Oshino Shinobu (on the sig)
Theme: Cute, Elegant, Vibrant, Refined, Badass, 
Other Specs:  Font, Same Style With The Colours In The Middle; No Borders; Scrapbook style if you know what I mean, if not, something that's similar to these (  )

Can you send it via PM so none of these whores can steal it. 

Thanks.


----------



## trance (Jun 24, 2015)

Stock: 

Effects: Something to wow me. Oh and please crop the text out.

Borders: One with no borders and one with white borders


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

Arcana said:


> -Type: Ava
> -Rrender/Stock:
> can you take out the text
> -Size: 150x200 both of them
> ...


The text redraw on that image was pretty hard, lemme know if you want edits or redos 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sunako said:


> - Type: Set
> - Render/Stock:
> - Size: 150x200 av
> - Other specifications: whatever looks good


Literally getting to yours now Sunako, mind has been blank  


Fenrir said:


> Think you can make something pretty out of ?
> 
> Just an avy


Any of these bro? Lemme know if you want edits/redo


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

suga said:


> nah, they look amazinggggg  I will be requesting in this shoppe every day from now on so u better be ready


bring et


nightbringer said:


> ava pls


No more ryuuko lock? 

Ava coming right up 


GIORNO said:


> Type: Wallpaper
> Render:
> Size: 1680 x 1050
> Text: Oshino Shinobu (on the sig)
> ...


Sure bud, although give me a couple days, shouldn't be long.

>linking arma 
it's like you want me to feel small 


Trance said:


> Stock:
> 
> Effects: Something to wow me. Oh and please crop the text out.
> 
> Borders: One with no borders and one with white borders


Sure bud.



*To do:
Sunako
Nightbringer
Trance*

These three will be done in a few hours 

Giorno - wp


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Sure bud, although give me a couple days, shouldn't be long.
> 
> >linking arma
> it's like you want me to feel small



Take your time. 

Hahaha, you know Arma?


----------



## Arcana (Jun 24, 2015)

Ultear said:


> The text redraw on that image was pretty hard, lemme know if you want edits or redos
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg this is amazing 

Thanks Ultear


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2015)

Type: sig
Stock: 
Size: 550 x ? (Whatever it ends up being in height as long as its below 480 :33)
Text: none
Theme/effects: cute stuff 
Would love rainbow like colours like my current sig I love how it's looks with my spiral
Also don't cut out the background items or anything like the lamps please I don't mind if you get rid of the "walls" though
Can't tell if teh stock looks lq on iPod ill fix if need


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2015)

ay ultear-chan I have a new request 
175x250 avys
stocks:  
[sp=request details]no border
no text
specifcs: for the first stock I prefer the avy to be mainly her upper body or at least knees up. for the second one, exclude the corner designs(ie the ribbon on the top left).

effects: prefer it to be bright but not too bright if you catch my drift. Also for the first stock, could you fill in the white background with some appropriate color if you include it in the avy? I want the color scheme for them to be pinkish or anything else that is.. well... adorable... so whatever you think is better. Also, I don't want there to be too much extra noise(not sure of a better word) in the img like dots although if you think it looks good I'd prefer 2 versions of the avy with those effects that has that specific effect and one that doesn't.[/sp]

Sorry if this seems like I'm asking for too much 

and I'd also like it pm'd, thanks in advance


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 25, 2015)

*Deliveries*​
*@Sunako*
Sorry for the wait, I dunno if you just wanted it coloured but I can redo if you want 

*Spoiler*: __ 










nightbringer said:


> ava pls


Any of these ok? or did you have something specific in mind? 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Trance said:


> Stock:
> 
> Effects: Something to wow me. Oh and please crop the text out.
> 
> Borders: One with no borders and one with white borders


Will any of these do? I can redo 

*Spoiler*: __ 










GIORNO said:


> Take your time.
> 
> Hahaha, you know Arma?


Yeah I do lol, she makes mad stuff.


Satsuki said:


> Type: sig
> Stock:
> Size: 550 x ? (Whatever it ends up being in height as long as its below 480 :33)
> Text: none
> ...


Sure, will get on it 


Josuke said:


> ay ultear-chan I have a new request
> 175x250 avys
> stocks:
> [sp=request details]no border
> ...


I like specifics so this is perfect will get on it.


To do:
Giorno
Satsuki
Josuke


----------



## Sunako (Jun 25, 2015)

Ultear said:


> *Deliveries*​
> *@Sunako*
> Sorry for the wait, I dunno if you just wanted it coloured but I can redo if you want
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg it's perfect  thank you so much


----------



## trance (Jun 26, 2015)

Ultear said:


> *Deliveries*​
> *@Sunako*
> Sorry for the wait, I dunno if you just wanted it coloured but I can redo if you want
> 
> ...



Cool. Looks good.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 26, 2015)

Ultear said:


> *Deliveries*​
> *@Sunako*
> Sorry for the wait, I dunno if you just wanted it coloured but I can redo if you want
> 
> ...



I like the two with the clouds and stuff, the second pair 

I'm just wondering if it would be possible to get them with less uh

haze I guess?

idk I don't art

is increased contrast the right terminology


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 27, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> I like the two with the clouds and stuff, the second pair
> 
> I'm just wondering if it would be possible to get them with less uh
> 
> ...


I think I know what you meant, this better? 


To do today:
Satsuki
Giorno


----------



## Araragi (Jun 27, 2015)

thanks, they look amazing


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 27, 2015)

Type: set
Stock:
ava- 
sig:- 

Size: 
ava- same as in your examples post (first row)
sig-  320x390

Other specification: 
in ava,the head and the shimagh(red cloth with black circles) must be visible 
in sig the full body must be visible 
no cutting just resizing
please do not dissapoint me 


i didnt get any response to the last two requests i made in aeon and krory's shop 
dunno what happen to the owners


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 27, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> Type: set
> Stock:
> ava-
> sig:-
> ...


Sure no problem

To do:
Satsuki
Giorno
Chucky

Will be done tomorrow guys, I want to be a NEET for more time


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 29, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Type: sig
> Stock:
> Size: 550 x ? (Whatever it ends up being in height as long as its below 480 :33)
> Text: none
> ...


Sorry for the wait
Like this? I can redo if you want, not great on things that aren't renders 

lemme know if edit, it's no trouble

*Spoiler*: __ 










Pm'ing giorno's soon


To do:
Chucky


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 29, 2015)

OMG it looks so cool 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

- Type: Set
- Render/Stock:
Avy: 

Sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




- Size: avy- 150 x 200 sig-big enough to show the bodies. Would prefer more resizing than cutting. Also can you make it so the stock for the avy fade into eachother?
- Text: *Tobirama Senju* on the sig.
- Other specifications(THIS IS AN IMPORTANT PART): Whatever looks good. I liked what you did last time.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 29, 2015)

Revy said:


> - Type: Set
> - Render/Stock:
> Avy:
> 
> ...



Sure! but what do you mean the stock for the avy to fade into each other, both stocks you linked are the same


----------



## Impact (Jun 29, 2015)

Requesting Ava pls from these two stocks







Size: 150x200
Borders: None
Effects: I'll let you work your magic to whatever you think looks nice


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2015)

avatar please 

i want something clear, nice, and cute  you have 24 hours 

or else you will diee


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 29, 2015)

Impact said:


> Requesting Ava pls from these two stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure 


suga said:


> avatar please
> 
> i want something clear, nice, and cute  you have 24 hours
> 
> or else you will diee



you're in luck, I have nothing to do tomorrow, or well I should say I'm in luck 

To do:
Chucky
Revy
Impact
suga


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2015)

i shud be the first one on dat list !!!!!!


----------



## Impact (Jun 29, 2015)

Suga pls

Wait in line


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2015)

He does them in the order they're requested. 



Thanks Ul-sama, will rep ASAP (tomorrow).


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Sure! but what do you mean the stock for the avy to fade into each other, both stocks you linked are the same



ah,my bad. here's the different stock.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 29, 2015)

I run a legitimate business suga 



Revy said:


> ah,my bad. here's the different stock.



Sure I can do that.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 30, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> Type: set
> Stock:
> ava-
> sig:-
> ...


I had finished it, I just wanted to make one post with everyone's in it

tell me if you want edits

*Spoiler*: __ 









Everyone else's are being done now


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 30, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I had finished it, I just wanted to make one post with everyone's in it
> 
> tell me if you want edits
> 
> ...



can you do something lighter? 

the red shading is too much
i want any edit where you can see the character's clothes clearly (more visible)


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 30, 2015)

ite, I'll make some edits. But by lighter you mean like the black background? since it's quite "light" atm 



Revy said:


> - Type: Set
> - Render/Stock:
> Avy:
> 
> ...


went for the same style as last time as you liked it, kept it simple. Lemme know if you want edits bud.

*Spoiler*: __ 













To do:
Impact
Suga
Giorno

will do in mornin


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2015)

Luvz eeeettt!!!

If possible could I see how these would look without the text?:3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 1, 2015)

*Deliveries*​


Revy said:


> Luvz eeeettt!!!
> 
> If possible could I see how these would look without the text?:3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 










Impact said:


> Requesting Ava pls from these two stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme know if you want edits 
Also Michiru is great, second fav grisaia char 

*Spoiler*: __ 









doing rest now


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Lemme know if you want edits bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're my goddess.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2015)

I did say I wasn't gunna hold back 

Type: Avis
Stock:  
Size: 175 x 250
Specs: 

For the first stock, I just want DIO in it so could you use some effects to drown out ZA WARUDO? Other than that, do what you do best homie.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 2, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ite, I'll make some edits. But by lighter you mean like the black background? since it's quite "light" atm



no i mean the red colour thats surrounding the character's body 

sorry for replying late


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2015)

- *Type*: Avatars
- *Render/Stock*:   & 
- *Size*: 175 x 250, 250 x 250
- *Text*: N/A
- *Other specifications*: I'd like 'dark' effects, macabre like. for the ava try to keep the whole pic in if you can, and if you dont mind making the profile pic too focus on his face
​


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I did say I wasn't gunna hold back
> 
> Type: Avis
> Stock:
> ...


Any edits mang, didn't have any inspiration for second 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Chucky181 said:


> no i mean the red colour thats surrounding the character's body
> 
> sorry for replying late


shall get on it now soz


Satsuki said:


> - *Type*: Avatars
> - *Render/Stock*:   &
> - *Size*: 175 x 250, 250 x 250
> - *Text*: N/A
> ...


Lemme know if you want edits or stuff changed 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Any edits mang, didn't have any inspiration for second
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nope, perfect.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 3, 2015)

dat was fast  thank you 
can you take the bubbles out of the first ones  if not its fine


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2015)

Woops, clicked save by accident.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 3, 2015)

speaking of fast


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 3, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> dat was fast  thank you
> can you take the bubbles out of the first ones  if not its fine



Sure no problem, I didn't know what to fill it with , renders are my forte

*Spoiler*: __ 








If you want me to try some other grungey effects can do





GIORNO said:


> Type: Avis
> Stock:
> Size: 175 x 250
> Specs:
> ...



 no problem bud can do that.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2015)

Btw, prolly a given, but same jelly-filled thingy as usually. 

Actually do you think you could make it teh font that you used for my DIO avi? 




And I asked him if he was sure about teh no waiting thing. I got 100 stock in an imgur album that's ready to be turned into avis.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 3, 2015)

looks perfecto 


GIORNO said:


> Btw, prolly a given, but same jelly-filled thingy as usually.
> 
> Actually do you think you could make it teh font that you used for my DIO avi?
> 
> ...



JESUS FUCKING CHRIST 
d-d-does this apply to me too though


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Btw, prolly a given, but same jelly-filled thingy as usually.
> 
> Actually do you think you could make it teh font that you used for my DIO avi?
> 
> ...


Jelly-filled?

Sure thing.

It's practice after all, my avys could be better compared to some sigs I make  


Satsuki said:


> looks perfecto
> 
> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST
> d-d-does this apply to me too though



If you want something else done sure


----------



## trance (Jul 4, 2015)

Requesting a set. 

Size: Ava- 150 x 200, Sig- Whatever works

Stock: Ava- , Sig- 

Borders: None for the sig but can I have an ava with no borders and another with a white border?

Effects: For the sig, if you can crop out the guy on the left and focus entirely on Revan (the guy on the right). I want the theme to be a dark and ominous one

Text: Somewhere on the sig, please put "Dark Lord of the Sith" in letters to match the theme.

Other: Up to you


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2015)

- Type: Avatar
- Render/Stock:  I tried to make it transparent for you
- Size: 150 x 200, 250 x 250
- Text: None
- Other specifications: Cute effects, green/earthy colours. I really like what you did with Dev's Touka ava so something like that would be cool [if that helps in the specifics]
Keep teh background items, you can put something on the text bubble if you want


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 5, 2015)

Just posting so you guys know I've seen 

To do:
Mr. Nice guy(will get yours done today soz for wait)
Giorno
Trance
Satsuki


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 6, 2015)

Request type: FC opening post banner
Stock: 
Text: Love, Lust, and Blood: The Vampire Knight FC
Border: dotted
Effects: up to you
Other: I like red/black. 

Thanks! I know you're kinda busy so no rush!


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2015)

Alright Ultear-senpai, I need this from you 



I'd like the background outside of Franky transparent, cropped to his shoulders for the width and  Never mind don't crop the width, cropped up to the outer line of his left (our right) shoulder (so that there isn't any hanging lines/white that isn't inside of an outline) then I want you to go batshit crazy and make stuff come out of the horn. Like, whatever you want just make it hilarious. Other than that you can do what you want and resize it to a smaller sig size, roughly 400 in width or so, and I'll be using it for various hilarious ventures, but credit will be in my signature for you. 

Get to it


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

*Deliveries*​
I lowered the brightness on the red since you didn't like it too light 

*Spoiler*: _Mr nice guy_ 










Lemme know if ya want edits mang

*Spoiler*: _Giornosamamamama_ 














Just tell me what you want changed if you need it 

*Spoiler*: _Satsuki-channnnnnn_ 











To-do:
Trance(doing this shortly)
Vampire princess
frankformer


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Lemme know if ya want edits mang
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Giornosamamamama_



Was legit looking for fap material.

Dis timing.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2015)

can you take the bars off in front and then one with no bars at all  if its not to much trouble
for the ava profile pic is fine :33
thank you 


GIORNO said:


> Was legit looking for fap material.
> 
> Dis timing.


this guy


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Was legit looking for fap material.
> 
> Dis timing.


kek


Satsuki said:


> can you take the bars off in front and then one with no bars at all  if its not to much trouble
> for the ava profile pic is fine :33
> thank you
> this guy


Hopefully this is better

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2015)

thanks again  rep when i can

dev i see you lurking


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

Type: Avis
Stock:  
Size: 175 x 250
Specs: 

Touka/Hitagi in jelly-filled, same font.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 6, 2015)

requesting 3 175x250 avys
stocks:  

the third stock was hard to choose so I'll leave it up to you to choose which one would look best:   

specifics: for the one with rohan and reimi, make sure to include both of them pls
effects: no noise or dots/designs... I like the current colors in all of them so I would just like it if there was emphasis on the colors? make them seem... brighter perhaps? 
also, not sure if the stock#3 options are already transparent/white background... I want a colored background for them instead of that. 

Sorry I can't be more specific than that but thanks a lot

will rep twice since it's a lot


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Deliveries*​
> I lowered the brightness on the red since you didn't like it too light
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mr nice guy_



wow thats really nice :33
thank you 



just one last thing only
i didnt know that size of the ava will appear small on the computer. 
can you make it bigger like the ones in your examples edit post (second row)?  pls. 



when i first posted my request i was on my mobile and those first row pics in your examples post were somehow appearing bigger on my mobile so i didnt think at that time that those sizes will appear different in computers than on mobiles


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2015)

You're not a senior member so your avi rights aren't 150 x 200, they're 150 x 150 so it scales down.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 7, 2015)

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Border: amaze me 
Effects: up to you,just no monocolored
Size: senior


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> You're not a senior member so your avi rights aren't 150 x 200, they're 150 x 150 so it scales down.



so how can i become a senior member?

and also is the current size of the ava the maximum limit?


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> so how can i become a senior member?
> 
> and also is the current size of the ava the maximum limit?



in your permission groups in your user cp, you can join the senior member group there

alternatively, just message an admin

and for that ratio, yes.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> in your permission groups in your user cp, you can join the senior member group there
> 
> alternatively, just message an admin
> 
> and for that ratio, yes.





> Senior Members
> Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.



i need atleast 1000 posts i guess


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually, do you think you can also make a 225 x 350 version for both if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## Venom (Jul 8, 2015)

big dick size Roronoa Zoro avas pls
I will leave everything up to you


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 9, 2015)

Think you can make an avy out of  Ulty? 

Usual 150 x 200 size

gfsex it up


----------



## Marcο (Jul 9, 2015)

Request: MAL profile pictures 
Stock:  and 
Size: 225 x 350
Effects: up to you

thanks


----------



## Impact (Jul 9, 2015)

Requesting Ava




Size: 150?200
Borders: dotted
Effects: hm I'll leave it up to you


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 9, 2015)

*Deliveries*​
Sorry for the wait man, computer been fucking up and I am lazy as hell 
lemme know if edits

*Spoiler*: _Trance_ 









*Spoiler*: _Touka-chan's husbando_ 









I made it simple, didn't add noise, sparkles, lights etc I just made the colours nice, lemme know if edits buddy

*Spoiler*: _Josuke-tann_ 










I did avas requests first since it was quick and I wanna bed 

Rest will be finished tomoz:
Vampire
Franky
Saishin
Venom 
Fenrir
Impact


----------



## Araragi (Jul 9, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Deliveries*​
> 
> I made it simple, didn't add noise, sparkles, lights etc I just made the colours nice, lemme know if edits buddy
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Josuke-tann_



they're perfect, I love you


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2015)

Take your time with mine Ultear-senpai, I know it's asking a lot


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Deliveries*​
> Sorry for the wait man, computer been fucking up and I am lazy as hell
> lemme know if edits
> 
> ...



Looks great. Just one thing. Looking now, can I also get a sig with a white border on it too or is it too late?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2015)

Type: Avis
Stock:    
Size: 175 x 250 and 225 x 350
Specs: 

Touka/Hitagi/Allen in jelly-filled, same font. 

No stars/specs on the faces please.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 10, 2015)

Request: Sig
Stock:  included teh original in case muh render a shit 
Size: 550 x ?
Effects: sad, dark, depressing 
for the bottom you can just bring out the colours or w/e i couldnt render it anyway
keep all teh characters 


Request: Ava
Stock:  included teh original in case muh render a shit 
Size: 150 x 200, 225 x 350, 250 x 250 
Effects: sad, dark, depressing 
would like to keep the whole pic in
and if you can make versions with close up too if not to much trouble but if it is dun worry abot it


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 11, 2015)

*FIRST DELIVERIES ​*
*Vampire Princess*
Made it simple, lemme know if you want changes

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Fenbabe*
Lemme know if edits man


*Venom*
Lemme know if ya wnat different buddy

*Spoiler*: __ 









To do(should be done later today):
Franky
Saishin
Impact
Marco
Giorno
Satsuki



Saishin said:


> Request: Sig
> Stock:
> Border: amaze me
> Effects: up to you,just no monocolored
> Size: senior



Just to confirm, do you want him rendered out for me to do stuff, or just use the whole picture?


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2015)

/10char


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> Looks great. Just one thing. Looking now, can I also get a sig with a white border on it too or is it too late?





Giorno edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Requests are closed until I finish the current stuff *​
Just so I don't get overwhelmed


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 11, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Fenbabe*
> Lemme know if edits man



bby 

I'm 24'd, will double tomorrow


----------



## Venom (Jul 11, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *FIRST DELIVERIES ​*
> *Vampire Princess*
> Made it simple, lemme know if you want changes
> 
> ...



Sankyu bby


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 12, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *FIRST DELIVERIES ​*
> *Vampire Princess*
> Made it simple, lemme know if you want changes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it but, if it's not too much trouble, do you think you could use a different font for the text? Thanks.


----------



## trance (Jul 12, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Giorno edit:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ulty. 

Gotta spread, doe. Will trip rep for the trouble.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry for slow requests, laptop hasn't been playing nice.

*Franky*
Hopefully I understood your request properly, how's this?

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Impact*
Lemme know if you want edits bud, or if you want me specific to go for

*Spoiler*: __ 








next batch coming up soon



Vampire Princess said:


> I love it but, if it's not too much trouble, do you think you could use a different font for the text? Thanks.


sure will get on it


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2015)

Perfect 

Thanks, 24'd will rep tomorrow


----------



## Saishin (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Just to confirm, do you want him rendered out for me to do stuff, or just use the whole picture?


If possible use the entire picture


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Franky*
> Hopefully I understood your request properly, how's this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Was kind of hoping you'd go even crazier, like shit just flying everywhere, also was kind of looking for more just brushwork not clipart. 

If you've got time to go even more insane it'd be cool but I'm not gonna make you
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

*Marco*
Couldn't really do much with these images tbh  lemme know if you have something in mind and I'll do. also reinhard a GOAT


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Giorno*
shudnt be any stars on your faces that you don't like cause you a pervert  

*Spoiler*: _DevxToukaOTPomgyespairingsago_ 














Franky said:


> Was kind of hoping you'd go even crazier, like shit just flying everywhere, also was kind of looking for more just brushwork not clipart.
> 
> If you've got time to go even more insane it'd be cool but I'm not gonna make you



so you want shit all over the image or just out the horn?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Giorno*
> shudnt be any stars on your faces that you don't like cause you a pervert
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DevxToukaOTPomgyespairingsago_





I gotchu in like an hour.


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> so you want shit all over the image or just out the horn?



So like, coming out and over his head, and spreading out like that, not in a perfect cone tho. I don't want to trouble you too much however Ultear-senpai if it's too crazy for you...


----------



## Jagger (Jul 14, 2015)

- Type: Avatar.
- Render/Stock: 
- Size: 150x200 and 175x250
- Text: None.
- Other specifications: Whichever adjuments or colours you think it would fit the stock.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 14, 2015)

wait are we allowed to request again?


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm about to finish the current stuff so go ahead.

*Requests open*


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2015)

Type: Avis
Stock:    
Size: 175 x 250 and 225 x 350
Specs: 

Giorno/Mor/Kazuki/Karen (respectively) in jelly-filled, same font.

For Giorno the font you usually use, but for the other three can you use something more feminine? 

No stars/specs on the faces please.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 14, 2015)

request avis
175 x 250 and 225 x 350
also whatever the max size for profile pic is for whichever one you think looks best of the three
stock   

for the second one flip it right side up and don't include that date it has at the bottom

do whatever effects you like, noise etc but avoid da face and upper body pls. Also I don't want the backgrounds to be plain/1 color

I want some amazing transparent font with text "waifu" as well 

thanks 


ps: yes, devs avys are da inspiration for muh request since they were so perfect


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 14, 2015)

Just writing down, might do all you guys' now

@Josuke I think because I've made so many Rei avatars, anything blue, red and white comes out sick 

To do:
Saishin
Satsuki
VP(edit)
Hachibi
Jagger
Giorno
Josuke
Legend
Chrollo

Franky(edit)


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2015)

Set Please
Stock: 
Super Senior Size
Design: You Decide


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 14, 2015)

*First Deliveries*

of the night​
*Saishin*: I kinda went wild, sorta fitting of nge  although if you want me to remove all the effects and just keep colour adjusts, just ask


*Vampire Princess(edit)*
this okay?


*Satsukiiiii*
any qualms just ask it's no problemmm (like if you want me to change colour of ava to match 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 14, 2015)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Set: 
Effects: Whatever you think looks the best
Border: Like an emerald green-ish color.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 14, 2015)

what the fuck i didnt even see this
I LOVE IT  but if i could get the colours to be redder on the ava thatd be great
[just the 150x200 one since it goes with the set, the others are fine]

oh w8 can you reduce some of the sharpening of the characters on the top of my sig too if its not too much trouble


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 15, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *First Deliveries*
> 
> of the night​
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Franky (Jul 15, 2015)

Again, just take as long as you need


----------



## Saishin (Jul 15, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Saishin*: I kinda went wild, sorta fitting of nge  although if you want me to remove all the effects and just keep colour adjusts, just ask


ajhsuagdjsncij it's a masterpiece  you did a great job,thank you


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 15, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> what the fuck i didnt even see this
> I LOVE IT  but if i could get the colours to be redder on the ava thatd be great
> [just the 150x200 one since it goes with the set, the others are fine]
> 
> oh w8 can you reduce some of the sharpening of the characters on the top of my sig too if its not too much trouble


hopefully this is okay 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 15, 2015)

Perfect


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 15, 2015)

Awesome shop 
Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Ava - 150x200, Sig - what you think works best with it, just not small please.
Look: Something badass, darker theme preferred.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 16, 2015)

Request: Suck mah dick Wallpaper 
Desired size: 1440x900
Style: Minimalist
Background Color: Iunno something fitting. Up to you. 
(Possible Stocks):   
Choose teh stock you like besto

can you align the image to the right and align the "cut off" portions with the ends of the wallpaper?

And for teh stocks I just found some cool looking images of DIO/THE WORLD that I thought would translate into something that would look decent. If they're insufficient feel free to look for something that you think would work/look better since you know better than me.

If you use the first one, include both THE WORLD and DIO, for the second make sure it's on the right side and not in the middle or something, and for the third, just use THE WORLD and don't include the kanji. 

Keeping the auras around them is optional too.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 16, 2015)

Name of the shop been changed to suit my current UN in case people confused.

Computer hasn't been nice to me recently so requests a lil slow
most of them will be finished tomorrow

making note of list

To do:
Jagger
Giorno
Josuke
Legend
Franky
Chrollo
Cobalt
Vengeance
AS
JoJo


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 17, 2015)

*jagger*


*Giorno*
putting them in album instead of bbcoding everytihng cause im lazy 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://imgur.com/a/lsGCy




Next few requests done in next hour


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Giorno*
> putting them in album instead of bbcoding everytihng cause im lazy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those are so nice, thank you. 




Do you think you could cover the Happy Valentine's Day text in the Kazuki avi? 

Actually do you think you could also make the text on the Mor/Karen/Kaz a bit more visible, it's kind of hard to read them.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 17, 2015)

*Josuke*


edit fixed second image


----------



## Jagger (Jul 17, 2015)

yooooooo, thank you, man.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2015)

yusss


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

You know what, instead of editing the text do you think you can remove the text from both versions of the 3 that aren't Giorno?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 18, 2015)

That's some To-Do-List

Request: Set
Stock:  and / . I need 2 avas but only 1 sig
Size: Avys in both 150x200 and 175xs250 cuz the former a shit 
Effects: You know the series. Be creative 
Text: You Belong In Spring


----------



## Veggie (Jul 18, 2015)

Request: Redraw, removal of text.



Perhaps an avatar, and an effect or two? Not necessary though.

Edited for new image size BootyTear


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

Type: Avis
Stock:    
Size: 175 x 250 and 225 x 350
Specs: 

Touka/Tai/Koume/Giorno (respectively) in jelly-filled, same font (the usual).

For the manga panel, I don't really know what to request but just some of the usual effects would be nice I guess but if you could keep them White/Black/Grey that would be cool. Could you also make a version where she's off-centered so the it looks like she's more on the right side of avi so on the left you get more of the sea?

For the one of Tai can you just make it so it's just him. 

Sankyuu.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2015)

Type: Avy
Stock []
Size: 150 x 200 and  225 x 350
Extra detail:

I'd like the 150 x 200 to be with "Melodie" text and one without text. As for the 225 x 350 one, I don't want it to be with text. Effects/etc are your choice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 19, 2015)

Doing half of the list today

To do:
Legend
Cobalt
Vengeance
AS
JoJo
Liquid
Veggie
Giorno
Melodie


----------



## Araragi (Jul 19, 2015)

type 175x250 avy
stock:   
effects: whatever you want/think is good
text: Josuke, jelly font thing.. but requesting two versions of the avys one with and one without text

thanks


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not on the list anymore?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 20, 2015)

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: About The FC (if possible, can you use a font similar to the "Vampire Knight" text in this image?) 
Border: dotted
Effects: up to you (similar to last one)

I know you're busy so no rush... Thanks!


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 21, 2015)

*Deliveries*​
Sorry for the wait, lemme know if you want edits


Legend said:


> Set Please
> Stock:
> Super Senior Size
> Design: You Decide



*Spoiler*: __ 









Cobalt said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Set:
> Effects: Whatever you think looks the best
> Border: Like an emerald green-ish color.



*Spoiler*: __ 











Vengeance said:


> Awesome shop
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Ava - 150x200, Sig - what you think works best with it, just not small please.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for the set


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 22, 2015)

- Type: Set
- Render/Stock: 
*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 



I added some colour to the scan because I didn't like how light Mutsuki's skin was since it's naturally dark, and I thought it looked kind of cool, but if you dont like it no need to use it





- Size: 150 x 200, 225 x 350 - 550 x ?
- Text: Nothing, but keep the text that's already on it. You can cover up the 'Q's are' part if possible but if not it's fine
- Other specifications: Sorry dunno what to ask for this time, but you read TG as well, so I trust your judgement on this 
if the links are broken i'm gonna bust someones nuts tell me


----------



## Sunako (Jul 22, 2015)

Type: set

Avatar: 150x200, on the white redhead with glasses
Other: I trust you


----------



## kyochi (Jul 23, 2015)

of the guy with dark hair please  

effects up to you


----------



## Impact (Jul 26, 2015)

Requesting Avas


*Spoiler*: __ 









Size : Senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: up to you


----------



## Arcana (Jul 28, 2015)

Type: MAL ava
Stock:

Size: 225x350

Effects: can you make one with this background 
and another one without it, the rest is up to you


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 28, 2015)

*First batch of Deliveries​*
computer a shit
should be up to date tomoz


*Spoiler*: _liquid_ 

















*Spoiler*: _melodie_ 










*Spoiler*: _babesuke_


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2015)

Could you fix the name please, otherwise it's perfect 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Araragi (Jul 28, 2015)

beautiful 

thanks bby


----------



## Araragi (Jul 28, 2015)

requesting avis
size 175 x 250 and 225 x 350

stock:    
detail: for the second stock just focus on homura/only include homura. for the third stock try to include both homura and madoka.for the fourth only include his upper body/his sketchbook and above
effects: do what you like 
text: jelly-filled 'Josuke'

danke bby


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 28, 2015)

Melodie said:


> Could you fix the name please, otherwise it's perfect
> 
> Thanks a lot!



oh fuck lol my bad, i'll edit it in this post in a sec


----------



## Violence (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi requesting set...pls 

2 Avas: 

Size: 150x200 and 225x350

Borders: dotted

Sig: 

Size: 300x169 and 500x300

Borders: dotted

Effects: make it glow those eyes, with a creepy touch on the bottom because he's a yandere character...pls...add the text "VampireNeu" in the ava, and in the sig too, with this kind of letters  and the rest of the effects up to you...


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 29, 2015)

*Requests are closed while I finish all the current stuff*


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll vm when I'm done with requests to make it easier since I been slow. sorry 

Dev:


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you. 

Do you think you could remove the text from the Giorno, Koume and the ones of Karen, Mor, and Kazuki from the previous request please?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 1, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you think you could remove the text from the Giorno, Koume and the ones of Karen, Mor, and Kazuki from the previous request please?



all in both sizes?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> all in both sizes?



Yes please. :33

Is there any way to cover the "Happy Valentine's Day" on the Kazuki one as well by any chance? It's cool if it'd take too long and you don't feel like it though.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 1, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Yes please. :33
> 
> Is there any way to cover the "Happy Valentine's Day" on the Kazuki one as well by any chance? It's cool if it'd take too long and you don't feel like it though.



I'll do the kazuki one after I do a sotw


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> I'll do the kazuki one after I do a sotw



Arigatou.

I'll prolly hit you with a double at some point in teh future for all your troubles.


----------



## Venom (Aug 2, 2015)

ava pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2015)

Venom said:


> ava pls


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2015)

I am a special case


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 4, 2015)

Again sorry for wait guys, computer problems, everything *will* be finished today or the mods can take away my big avy rights, yeah I'm that srs 

Ask for edits!

*First two Deliveries *




The font is the same one that the Vampire text was in that image you gave me, seeing as it's for an fc I changed your last request to the same font if you want it matching

I also made it similar to last to match too, if you want it more complex I can whip up something

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Again sorry for wait guys, computer problems, everything *will* be finished today or the mods can take away my big avy rights, yeah I'm that srs
> 
> Ask for edits!
> 
> *First two Deliveries *



Excellente.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 4, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Again sorry for wait guys, computer problems, everything *will* be finished today or the mods can take away my big avy rights, yeah I'm that srs
> 
> Ask for edits!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I have to spread but I will double rep you!

Edit: Repped. Will rep again soon.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 5, 2015)

*Deliveries *​
Ask for edits!



Mind's been blank  can redo

*Spoiler*: _Satsuki_ 















Couldn't do much with this stock I'm afraid 



To do:
Sunako
Arcana
Venom
Vampireneu
Josuke


JoJo
Vegetto


If I missed your name let me know


----------



## JoJo (Aug 5, 2015)

>not doing gloriously based me first


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 5, 2015)

I LOVE IT 
can you make it where all the characters fit in the mal profile pic? 


JoJo said:


> >not doing gloriously based me first


outta here


----------



## Impact (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks  Jolyne  they look great  

24'd , will rep soon


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you do Gifs? If so can I get this as an avatar in 150x150. 

Ava: 0:43 - 0:45

Sig (senior size) : 0:46 - 0:55

Link:


----------



## kyochi (Aug 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Couldn't do much with this stock I'm afraid



i think the phrase you're looking for is ''sorry im not creative enough to work with this fabulously sublime stock''  


but thanks


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2015)

Since my request kind of got thrown aside think you could throw me together a Pearl (Steven Uni) avatar?


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 10, 2015)

Hiya, I was trying to be patient with this one but since I've hadn't gotten a response I'm doing my request here, thanks if you can do it.

Link 

Avatar=  150x200 I believe is my max right now, I'm gonna try to be as specific as I can although I'm not sure how tough this might be I believe in your work lol.  from 0:59-1:12  Basically I want the spin as she reloads her gun with the end result of her firing her gun.(yes I'm expecting this part to be a bit fast the key point is how she reloads her gun lol)

Signature = Not sure what the max size is for Senior Members, its been a while so I'll leave that part to you.    Same video, 2:40 - 2:49 and 2:51-3:01 is the fight scene. I'm looking for a good loop of this fight (To go into specifics, starting off with 2:40 go up to the first reload, which happens around 2:46 and then from 2:51 for the second reload finish the fight from there to where they have their gun's pointed at each other)  I hope that was enough of a bit of detail of what I'm looking for but I believe you will understand where I'm coming from once you see the parts I mentioned.

As far as the borders are concerned, black is fine unless you have a better idea on what would work with these.  Um...that's it for my request I think, lol thanks in advance.


----------



## Katou (Aug 10, 2015)

Avatar for this


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 10, 2015)

*Deliveries *​Ask for edits please




*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 











suga said:


> i think the phrase you're looking for is ''sorry im not creative enough to work with this fabulously sublime stock''
> 
> 
> but thanks


most definitely



Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Do you do Gifs? If so can I get this as an avatar in 150x150.
> 
> Ava: 0:43 - 0:45
> 
> ...






Franky said:


> Since my request kind of got thrown aside think you could throw me together a Pearl (Steven Uni) avatar?





TigerTwista said:


> Hiya, I was trying to be patient with this one but since I've hadn't gotten a response I'm doing my request here, thanks if you can do it.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Wallachia said:


> Avatar for this


requests were closed but I didn't say it again on my last post so I'll accept these as normal


but
otherwise 
*requests are closed*


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't overwork yourself Senpai


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you, again I really appreciate it.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 18, 2015)

sorry for wait, backlog is big, geting thru everything



the sig wasn't as big as 500x300 so i left it at what it was, i dont wanna upscale shit
and i accidently used a different font to the one u linked but hopefully this is okay, tell me if not 

*Spoiler*: _VAMPIRENEU_ 













requests still closed


----------



## Violence (Aug 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _VAMPIRENEU_ 













OMG! thx alot!   I love it so much! thx a lotties!. 

Gonna give you the rep soon...I just need to spread some...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 19, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> sorry for wait, backlog is big, geting thru everything



they look great!

I forgot to mention it in my original post but could I actually have homura right side up instead of upside down for that last avy and maybe make the font in kishibes avy a little more visibile (increase opacity? )?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

Franky, sorry for wait bud, lemme know if you want a different stock/style or something 




Josuke said:


> they look great!
> 
> I forgot to mention it in my original post but could I actually have homura right side up instead of upside down for that last avy and maybe make the font in kishibes avy a little more visibile (increase opacity? )?


sure


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Franky, sorry for wait bud, lemme know if you want a different stock/style or something
> 
> 
> 
> sure



I fucking love you 

Can I also get them in 150x200 real quick for when I lose my powers?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

think I have like 2 or so requests to do that i'll get done real soon

but after they're done
the shop will be closed till around the 5th september, where I'll be able to do fast requests again.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 22, 2015)

tfw i just found a few stocks i liked and was bout to make a request here
y u do dis ul chan


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 23, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> think I have like 2 or so requests to do that i'll get done real soon
> 
> but after they're done
> the shop will be closed till around the 5th september, where I'll be able to do fast requests again.



What anime your avatar from?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 4, 2015)

Shop is back open
apologies for me going MIA, had a shit ton of stuff to do
I can pump out quick requests now


requests are open


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 4, 2015)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Do you do Gifs? If so can I get this as an avatar in 150x150.
> 
> Ava: 0:43 - 0:45
> 
> ...





TigerTwista said:


> Hiya, I was trying to be patient with this one but since I've hadn't gotten a response I'm doing my request here, thanks if you can do it.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Wallachia said:


> Avatar for this





Franky said:


> I fucking love you
> 
> Can I also get them in 150x200 real quick for when I lose my powers?




people's in quote still want these done?
if so I'll get them done tonight
sorry again


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 4, 2015)

Define quick? 

Image: 

You able to do what I requested in VM or not enough time? 


If not just wait until you have time. 


Also can you make a version with bloody affects and one without. 


Size: Big Dick and MAL


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Define quick?
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



I'm officially free of all work for the mo so can do now 



how's this

I could add some more blood on her shirt
but it's not going to look much diff
anymore than her shirt and it'd look tacky imo


----------



## Melodie (Sep 4, 2015)

avy regular size and..MAL size



text (for the avatar only): Melodie. one with/and without if you could

thanks in advance


----------



## Marcο (Sep 4, 2015)

Request: MAL profile pictures
Stock:  and 
Size: 225 x 350
Effects: up to you

thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 4, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> I'm officially free of all work for the mo so can do now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope that looks great. 

Do you think you could remove the white curve thingy over her cleavage though?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 4, 2015)

Also since I'm home and can go through my imgur album. 

Image:  and 

Style: Can you make it look vibrant and a lot of lighting effects like you did with the Caska avi instead of the softer-looking style.  

Size: Big Dick + MAL


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 4, 2015)

Marcο said:


> Request: MAL profile pictures
> Stock:  and
> Size: 225 x 350
> Effects: up to you
> ...





Melodie said:


> avy regular size and..MAL size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the way


Ares said:


> Nope that looks great.
> 
> Do you think you could remove the white curve thingy over her cleavage though?


----------



## Firo (Sep 4, 2015)

Bro.
 or 
Style: Up to you
Size:150x200


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 4, 2015)

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: About Vampire Knight
Same style as before, please and thanks!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 4, 2015)

Request: Ava
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200,  225 x 350
Effects: just the simple colourful stuff  like ive asked for in vm 
try to keep the whole pic in 
sorry if its slightly lq i cant find it without the text on it 


Ares said:


> Size: *Big Dick* and MAL


----------



## TigerTwista (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes I would please I'm glad you didn't forget about me lol


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 4, 2015)

- Type: Set
- Render/Stock: 
- Size: Ava 150 x 200 Sig 400 x 500
- Text: Try and put LUPIN THE III in the sig, doesn't really matter where.
- Other specifications: Try to give it an Italian feel and add plenty of lighting effects. If possible, keep all three characters in the sig. For the ava, use the bearded guy.

Thanks in advance and let me know if you need any other details.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 4, 2015)

*- Type: Set
- Render/Stock:* 
I'd like this for the avy and sig:



*- Text: LOR*
*- Other specifications*: As long as it's under NF's image capacities, I'm fine with whatever the size is.
 I'd love it if you could highlight her dark, seductive nature. If possible, for the avatar, I'd like her entire body used (the cleavage adds a touch of sexiness ). The image should be less bright and something alluring. If possible, can I get the speech bubble removed?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2015)

muh edits plz


----------



## Esdese (Sep 5, 2015)

- Type: Avatar
- Render/Stock:   or  (whichever one u want ) 
- Size: 150x200 aka pleb size  
- Text: N/A
- Other specifications: Your taste is godly so just go with whatever you feel is right

Thanks


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 5, 2015)

type - ava
stock - 
size - standard senior
text - one with aiyanah, one with dream beach (i dont know if this is allowed >.>)
specifics - more of the blotchy effects that are already on the image
more of em i say!!


----------



## Lance (Sep 6, 2015)

Do you do transparency? 
If so can I get this one done please? Thank you.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 6, 2015)

*Melodie:*




*Aiyanah:* 




TigerTwista said:


> Yes I would please I'm glad you didn't forget about me lol


ok so looking over your request Bud
the length of stuff is way too long because of filesize limits
ava you gonna get 5 secs max and sig about 10 secs max
I was gonna make a couple to see what you liked but it might be easier to specify a new shorter time if that's ok since im qutie busy with requests


To do today:
Tiger
Dev
Marco
Firo
Satsuki
VP
Jigen
Lortastic
Esdese
Lance


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

hi
we're getting married
you dont get to say no


----------



## Melodie (Sep 6, 2015)

Marry me instead 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 6, 2015)

Josuke said:


> requesting avis
> size 175 x 250 and 225 x 350
> 
> stock:
> ...





Jolyne said:


> sorry for wait, backlog is big, geting thru everything





Josuke said:


> they look great!
> 
> I forgot to mention it in my original post but could I actually have homura right side up instead of upside down for that last avy and maybe make the font in kishibes avy a little more visibile (increase opacity? )?



re-requesting to get the two avis i specified redone 

and maybe you can tweek the others as well but up to you. Don't wanna unnecessarily increase ur workload


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

type - ava
stock - 
size - standard senior
text - username for one, "thrive" for another version
deets - pretty sure i want this one to be grungey tho i'm unsure, do the grunge thing tho

type - ava
stock -  
size - standard senior
text - name on one version, "surrender" on the other
deets - some bokeh, not too much bokeh but some

take however long you want, will prolly be wearing this current one for a while >.>
love u lotses with gumdrops on top <3


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

I posted this in VM but just incase you didn't see it:



 !


----------



## monaug5 (Sep 6, 2015)

Melodie I like it.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> To do today:
> Tiger
> Dev
> Marco
> ...



Y-you forgot...


----------



## TigerTwista (Sep 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ok so looking over your request Bud
> the length of stuff is way too long because of filesize limits
> ava you gonna get 5 secs max and sig about 10 secs max
> I was gonna make a couple to see what you liked but it might be easier to specify a new shorter time if that's ok since im qutie busy with requests



Sorry for the late response, due to time zone differences its kind of hard to get around fast enough on here lol.  But due to the requests list that you have I will try and make the time shorter (granted thats kind of why i described what I wanted to try and edit it a bit but to make it a bit easier)

AVA- 1:06-1:12 (or 1:07 not sure if it would effect anything on the look)
Sig- 2:50-3:02 (pretty much the point where they both point their guns at each other) There is a point where you can shave a second or two off in there to fit the sig requirements so I hope that makes things a bit easier  Thanks again for my request.


----------



## Gin (Sep 6, 2015)

avy: pleb size and MAL size (225x350)



just go with whatever effects you think'll look good


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 7, 2015)

Can redo! just be specific what you want if so tho

*Firo:*


*Skotty: *



*Marco:*(you give me hard images for me to think of what to do man rofl, if you want asomething specific like guts having a darker tone ill redo etc )


To do:
Tiger
Dev+edit
Josuke+edit
VP
Jigen 
Lor
Esdese
Lance
Aiya
Gina


----------



## Evolution (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Ultear, got a request for you. Bit of a read, but since you encourage details I figured that it's fine.

*Type:* Avatar + Sig (so a set in a way)
*Render/Stock:*  and .
*Size:* 150x200 for the avy and for the sig 480x300. (you'll get that after a quick resize)
*Text:* You can try writing 'EVO' somewhere in the bottom left (in white or another light color), not too big though, just so that you can see it. Well, if you can make a version without the text that will also be nice. Alright, for the sig, write Asuka's complete name (Shikinami Asuka Langley) somewhere in the lower right half so that it won't clash with 'Nerv'. A dark red could work, but if necessary you can add some white or black shadows to the text whichever fits better. The font, not something outrageous, but not boring either, something like lightning, but not too striking. Solid, but not heavy. And not too big so it can distract you. You can also put somewhere on the right 'Evolution' as well, say you put a thick line (like a band aid, only a dark color like grey)  from up to down so that the text can fit if you read it from down to up (maybe you can make it even a bit transparent). Not, the font, something thin and simplistic, but not robotic despite what you tell me. And nothing round or too sharp, squarish works.  
*Other specifications:* Alright, so for the avy I want it with Asuka. Make it so that her head is somewhere in the middle, but get a bit of her body in the image as well (something like ). You'll get it. Effects: So, I want you to bring her eyes out somehow, make them shine a very light sky blue (or aquamarine blue) so that they can stand out. Hair, the same, but more subtle so that it won't take much focus from the eyes, but still vibrant enough. And if you can make it so that the light could be a sunset rather than the middle of the day it would be nice, but make sure it has a somewhat bluish tint in the background (sky). Mostly red, but with a really faint blue undertone, a barely noticeable one. Other than that make it as pretty as your best Wondergirl avy. The sig now, do the same for the eyes and hair. As for the background, I want it to be somewhat darker, but similar to the avy's sky in a way that she's standing under some lights at a fancy studio (but not too much red, add just a tiny bit of blue, the same as Asuka's eyes) .You can also add some shapes like some deformed flowers or blood marks, but subtle so that it can complete and not compete with the image, but only if you think it's necessary. So in other words, not something overly bright or saturated so that it can hurt the eyes, but I want the colors to seem alive and strong. I have this image in my mind with a very, very light sparkly mist if it helps you (very subtle, similar to light blur). Anyway, just make it so that it can 'Wow' me. Remember the Wondergirl avys I've complemented for inspiration. Also, if you think something I said won't work and will clash instead, feel free to make adjustments.
No borders and no pattern if possible.

Oh and if you're generous enough to do a 3rd item, another  similar with the other one that would be awesome. If not then it's fine, I'll request it later. 

Thanks, I eagerly await to see the finished look.


----------



## Firo (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks bro. No edits necessary.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2015)

Sig

550 x 480
do whatever you want, with rainbow colours
just go nuts, as long as it has the rainbow colour effect


----------



## Katou (Sep 8, 2015)

a Set out of this please ~ 



Avy size : 150x200
Avy/Sig Border : Black thin line > Bright Red Thin line


----------



## Marcο (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Marco:*(you give me hard images for me to think of what to do man rofl, if you want asomething specific like guts having a darker tone ill redo etc )


No need to redo 
Could I get this without the text though?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 9, 2015)

*Marco:*

*Tiger:* kept the best quality I could but it wasn't very high from the video, hopefully this is okay

*Spoiler*: __ 





Alt colour:




*Dev:* doing the caska edit soon

*Spoiler*: __ 









To do:
Jigen (got you in an hour or so)
Josuke+edit
VP
Lor
Esdese
Lance
Aiya
Gina
Skotty
Evo
Walla


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> *Dev:* doing the caska edit soon
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Arigatou. 

Do you think you could remove the text on the Punpun avis and tone down the lighting affects on the Touka ones just a dat bit? 



Will rep ASAP, sorry for taking so long.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> Arigatou.
> 
> Do you think you could remove the text on the Punpun avis and tone down the lighting affects on the Touka ones just a dat bit?
> 
> ...



say the remove the text in the request 

i also don't like dark stocks with the vibrant style cause my screen lighting won't effect white as much as it does black, hence the heavy on the touka 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> say the remove the text in the request
> 
> i also don't like dark stocks with the vibrant style cause my screen lighting won't effect white as much as it does black, hence the heavy on the touka
> 
> ...



I-I thought I did. 

I meant to at least. 



Aight, noted for next time. 

Arigatou ne.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

*Image:*  and 

*Style:*

Touka: Something like  but no sparkles. 

Uta: Soft Style.

*Size:* Big Dick + MAL


----------



## Araragi (Sep 9, 2015)

oh could I get one of them MAL sized as well from my request? 

doesn't matter which one, whatever works best


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> i need an avi, max senior size (I think that's 150x200?). Give it a black border, and try to make it a bit less bright.



Could you do this for me?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 14, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Could you do this for me?


sure


getting half the list done tonight


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2015)

Ava request for both pls

Size: 150 200
Borders: dotted and ones without 
Effects: nothing to bright or dark pls

And for both I mainly want most of her face for both avas pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> sure
> 
> 
> getting half the list done tonight




.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> sure
> 
> 
> getting half the list done tonight




           .


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 14, 2015)

First Delivery of the night:

*Jigen*: lemme know if want edit, went eccentric on the lightin effects, don't really know what italian is tbh but i went colourful.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 14, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> First Delivery of the night:
> 
> *Jigen*: lemme know if want edit, went eccentric on the lightin effects, don't really know what italian is tbh but i went colourful.
> 
> ...


If you can just clear off some of the effects on his face, then it'll be perfect, thanks a lot.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2015)

Actually hype to see what you do with mine when you get to it 
Beautiful gfx breathing life back into me


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 14, 2015)

Jigen said:


> If you can just clear off some of the effects on his face, then it'll be perfect, thanks a lot.


hopefully this is better

*Spoiler*: __ 










Satsuki said:


> Actually hype to see what you do with mine when you get to it
> Beautiful gfx breathing life back into me



i shall go ham especially


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 14, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> hopefully this is better
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Perfect, thanks again.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 17, 2015)

Make me an ava, 150x200

or full set

of something from somewhere

surprise me 

make it fancy


----------



## Veggie (Sep 17, 2015)

Ultear, my request! When?!


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 17, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Ultear, my request! When?!



didn't I vm you about yours 
regardless there was a shit ton of text when I actually looked, I'd be redrawing half the image, which I could probably do, but not up to it's original standards, repost it so I can see again tbh


also am getting parts fo list today

To do:
Super Mike
Dev
Josuke+edit
VP
Lor
Lance
Aiya
Skotty
Gin
Evo
Walla
Impact
Hamsloth


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 17, 2015)

Ul said:


> To do:
> Super Mike
> Josuke+edit
> VP
> ...


----------



## Veggie (Sep 19, 2015)

Ul said:


> didn't I vm you about yours
> regardless there was a shit ton of text when I actually looked, I'd be redrawing half the image, which I could probably do, but not up to it's original standards, repost it so I can see again tbh




Here you go, if it's too much work for you or it won't look that good then nvm, I understand 

If not let me see what you can do with it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 19, 2015)

I just realized Ultear is Jolyne


----------



## Araragi (Sep 20, 2015)

welp forget the edits since they're taking so long



big dick and MAL size

go go go

bubble text thing as usual:
Josuke


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 20, 2015)

*Super Mike*:

*VP*:would like to try more with it but keeping the same style for consistency , dunno if you want a specific width tho


*Lance*:For one of them I found a better source that didn't shade into the darkness that meant rendering to be a bitch, hopefully this is better
second stock was a bitch to do with those shadows too 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Vino said:


> I just realized Ultear is Jolyne


aha, didn't realise you didn't know
not actually anti-Semitic btw


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ul said:


> aha, didn't realise you didn't know
> not actually anti-Semitic btw



Repor-

Oh.

And yeah, I kept thinking you're some new gfx guy


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Sep 20, 2015)

Gif please 

Ava 00:06 - 00:11 

Signature 00:17 - 00:27


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 21, 2015)

Ul said:


> *VP*:would like to try more with it but keeping the same style for consistency , dunno if you want a specific width tho



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 22, 2015)

*Lortastic:*



pumpin out a few requests today I promise


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 22, 2015)

*Gin:*


*Josuke:*


----------



## Araragi (Sep 23, 2015)

omg 

altho for the kaneki is it possible to make the background not white?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

Back already, but I really like how you did this one, so I'm requesting another avi. Same as before 150 x 200



I'd like two, one similar in style to the one I'm currently wearing and for the second one go a little more creative, I might like it.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 1, 2015)

Will be getting requests done today and tomorrow then the shop is being closed for the foreseeable future
apologies to peoples who've been waiting god knows how long


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 3, 2015)

postin as i go along wiht the requests



aiyanah said:


> type - ava
> stock -
> size - standard senior
> text - username for one, "thrive" for another version
> ...


 


sorry for the wait bud 
lemme know your qualms


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 3, 2015)

i love it when you open up ps


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 9, 2015)

Hurro~

Just an avy request this time.


Just mainly her hair and face that's cropped out and looks suitable for an avy.

Can I have one that's both 160 x 190 and 150 x 200 (I believe that's NF's size). 

Style: I'd like the avy to be done in a similar style to how you've done my current set. I seriously love it. <3

If possible, I'd like LOR on the avy as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Teach (Oct 10, 2015)

Req: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200

Upper halfish of the character preferably.


----------



## Esdese (Oct 10, 2015)

Esdese said:


> - Type: Avatar
> - Render/Stock:   or  (whichever one u want )
> - Size: 150x200 aka pleb size
> - Text: N/A
> ...



^^^


----------



## trance (Oct 11, 2015)

Requesting. 

Type: Avi

Size: 150 x 200

Stock: 

Something to match Ginko's laid back and chill nature.

One version with no border and one with white borders.


----------



## Impact (Oct 11, 2015)

Ul said:


> Will be getting requests done today and tomorrow then the shop is being closed for the foreseeable future
> apologies to peoples who've been waiting god knows how long





Lortastic said:


> Hurro~
> 
> Just an avy request this time.
> 
> ...





Teach said:


> Req: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> 
> Upper halfish of the character preferably.





trance said:


> Requesting.
> 
> Type: Avi
> 
> ...



People can't read


----------

